# The Double Sorority Syndrome



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

So this weekend I decided to do something risky. 
I had only one sorority tank planned. But I had a empty tank that was already cycled so I thought what the heck.

About a week ago I bought four small females. About two days later I went back to petsmart for their new shipment. And they only had massive females, I mean they are huge :shock: I have yet to measure them yet. I got three of them as well. I already had a pretty girl at home so I decided to stick her in there with them. 

Now on to the small females. I was very hesitant to put them in there with the big girls. So naturally I threw a bunch of silk plants in there and ta da! Another sorority XD

Now I know I should have QT'ed the big girls longer, but they are super healthy. So I'm hoping for the best.
I'll be updating this journal daily, so stick around for updates! I'll also introduce you to my other fish and things going on in my fish room.

Let's meet my small girls:









And their tank: 









And my bigger girls tank (They weren't cooperating :/ )









I got two of them in this shot:









I'll post my other fish in the next post.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

My other fishes:

Benji, as you can tell he's not picture shy XD









Crimson: 









Ace: 









Scarlet: 









My community tank: 










And that's all for now!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

And another pic of the girls:










It's only day two and no flare ups 

Quite excited as their alpha, Jaz is very calm. No nips or anything, she just flares XD
Haha can't you tell I'm excited?

Also I need name suggestions for my bigger girls:








They still won't let me get a good shot of all of them :roll:


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning of day three!

Got some actual pictures of the larger girls :-D









They were posing:









Crimson during his flaring exercises this morning:


















Nothing happened much yesterday so, that's all for now!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Too early to take pictures D:

Here's art I have been working on:










If anyone wants any art done please let me know! I'm bored at school, but I don't want to make a art board as I would be overwhelmed :shock:


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

They are all beautiful. I especially love Celeste's colouring.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you! I do as well, don't tell them but she's my favorite :lol:


I woke up to this sunrise this morning:








Goregeous! 

And some more art I drew while I was bored:


















Didn't get pictures this morning D:

I was almost late to school! :roll:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice drawing of Benji! He sure is photogenic!

The sororities look great.  

All your fish are pretty and look so loved.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! ^^










Ace says hi as well! 









He decided to nip his fins D:

I love your journal as well! I binged read it on a vacation I took a while ago XD


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

I did bad things :shock:









I went to clean my smaller tanks yesterday and.... That's what happened. A bunch of my power plants were dying so.... :roll:

Crimson was curious about his new plant:









Beijing after his tank cleaning:









Ace:








Sorry his tank is algae filled XD









Tank waiting for a new arrival, gotta pick up some more Anubias.

Might not be able to update tomorrow because of a horse show!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Well do I have a story for you all.

So I went to my local petsmart yesterday, there is a Betta there that I have been watching for a good 4+ months. He's slowly gone downhill in these past months. While looking at the other Bettas I saw him with columnaris and he was close to his death. So I decided to get the manager to speak with her about a discount. (By the way she's a [email protected];& ) I had asked her about returning a item before and had brought the item back but she wouldn't give me the refund back, she had "called" her manager but she pretty much hid in her office and I'm pretty sure she didn't call, because she's slack.

Any ways, I asked her about my little friend and she said that she couldn't do anything but bring him into the back because he was sick. I told her that if she could do a discount I would take him and not return him if he passed. She still told me she was not allowed to sell sick fish. I looked her in the eye and said "Then why is half of your stock sick but you can sell them?" I promptly pointed at a dead fish of hers who had a good bit of at least twenty uneaten and moldy pellets in the water. I was pretty disgusted and at that point I was really mad, she said she couldn't do anything so I asked her to call her boss. She left for about 30 minutes. 30 minutes!?!??!? I mean cmon :roll:

When she came back she said she couldn't do anything.... I also told her he was misslabeled as a "Premium Halfmoon Betta" he was a poor little malnourished twin tail :evil: She said that's how they are sent, in those cups and sold like that. 

BULL [email protected]$&!!!!! First off they aren't. They are sent in small bags and cupped in store. Then my mom told me she was right and told me it was "Just a fish" that really pissed me off. She also called the forum a lie and said that she probably knew more about behind the scenes. I was fuming at that point, I had some stuff I needed to get so I finished and went up to the register and checked out, crying a little bit in the process. That poor fish..... I wasn't able to save him, but for sure I won't be shopping there again. 

I also sent a very stern email to the district manager. Im hoping they fix the situation, I don't care if she's pregnant or not either. Luckily she will be leaving soon enough. She's a terrible manager and half the animals there are sick. And I'm pretty pissed about it.

That's my rant for today, I'm kinda mad I forgot to take a pic of him 

SIP Friend....


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

At least I got to save this boy, he had a sweet little demeanor and I didn't want him to die. She told me they cleaned the Betta cups on Friday but the readings were at 2+ ppm :evil:


Anyways here he is. My first double tail boy, and I need a name for him!
Nice form or what? I'm not sure XD










He was flaring a little bit on the above.










He's very shy right now.










Thanks for the art of Ace AzuryTheKitty!!
He looks awesome


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Congrats!*

Gorgeous gorgeous - TY for sharing with us


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! My petsmart supplies pretty good quality, if only they would take care of them :-(

He's still a bit shy, but I'm hoping he warms up a little!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Video of the boy:

http://vid1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg567/wertasdf1234/IMG_1157.mp4

He wasn't cooperating XD

Note. Note sure if that's how I'm supposed to format it XD


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Cute cute cute!!! :fish:


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! ^^


So I'm officially a IBC member! I'm hoping to learn a bit more about breeding and work towards a nice Cambodian line, at least that's what my goal is.
Any ideas or help would be lovely :lol: Especially on genetics.

My little friend decided to get stuck in the out take tube while I was job shadowing, he's fine though. 










My sorority small girls say hi! 









And Nile was moved to my larger tank! He was quite happy XD









Even though he's pouting :roll:


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Question of the day:

Is a blue Cambodian possible? 

I'm not to sure, I'm planning on getting into breeding soon. And I was curious if it was possible. Kinda like this fish but with a true blue on the fins and no grizzle on the body:








Also better Halfmoon form.
Note not my fish.

Anyone have a idea on the genetics/breeding pairs? 

Thanks!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Accidentally left the lights on all night :roll:

So tanks are off and a sheet is over my window XD









Little friend coloring up, any name ideas?










Festus says hi! I need a new light for his tank. Wait I haven't shown him before :roll: OOPS!!! He's a rescue I have had for a while anyways.



Oh! I also went to a thing at my moms school. We call it "Farm Day" it's pretty rural where I live but it's still a fun event.










That's me in the purple, I brought Benji and Scarlet. They were too cooperative but the kids seemed to have fun. I also made them sheets for correct Betta care. So hopefully, I'll changed someone's opinion for the better!

Should I make a board on the breeding question or nah?

I'm probably talking to myself anyways :lol:

I also got a 98 on a massive project! Soooo happy :3


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Woah! Its been a while!

And the websites changed D:

Everything is fine with the Sorority girls, thought Id update as one of my girls passed yesterday. Im pretty sure she had a tumour :/

Thats all for now. 

~Alyssa


----------

